# Walmart special turned board track racer



## SHMO (May 18, 2013)

Deleted due to increasing Cedar costs


----------



## Honestherman (May 19, 2013)

*Project.*

Which one do people like better?


----------



## fordmike65 (May 20, 2013)

*Rat Rod site*

Might wanna post your build here. Mostly customs & newer bikes there. Just a thought...


http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=21


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (May 20, 2013)

*Garage door*

I like the garage door!


----------



## babyjesus (May 20, 2013)

SHMO said:


> Here is my ghetto cruiser/ board tracker. It started life as a brand new walmart special Huffy. I ditched the all of the gingerbread and cut the welded rack off the frame. A little strategic rubbing compound here and there and muratic acid gave it a little patina. I replaced as many of the shiny plated or aluminum fasteners as I could with old stock. I added the follwing
> * rusty old stem and handlebars with pistol grips
> * old throw away pedals
> *laid back seat post
> ...




You just need to get rid of the plate inside the frame - then it's done...


----------



## babyjesus (May 20, 2013)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> I like the garage door!




Wood is getting expensive these days


----------



## SHMO (May 20, 2013)

Yep, Cedar T&G is a brutally expensive way of building garage doors. I really like them though. Makes a good statement on the front of the house.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 23, 2013)

I thought this was the section for custom bikes? Why rag on a dude for using an otherwise unwanted bike instead of a classic frame? For shame.


----------



## babyjesus (May 23, 2013)

Stinky_Sullivan said:


> I thought this was the section for custom bikes? Why rag on a dude for using an otherwise unwanted bike instead of a classic frame? For shame.




actually I agree with you there.


----------



## Honestherman (May 26, 2013)

Im confused. Custom, Custom delete. Picture Deleted. Comment Deleted.
Looks like this post is missing 89 percent of the stuff.
Hmmmm?


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 26, 2013)

The OP's build was rudely and unnecessarily dismissed so he removed all the original content. Damn shame. Apparently, custom builds around here gotta be with vintage bikes but cutting on a vintage frame is gonna draw flak.  Damned if you do. Damned if you don't.


----------

